# lost at this question on GHRP-6



## floridaboy07 (Feb 9, 2011)

I cant seem to figure it out with all this math.. It may not be that hard.. I have searched around as well , as much as my patience has let me.. any info would be appreciated.

question:

I am still learning peptides.. On GHRP-6 with a dosage of 300mcg out of a 5mg vial.. using a insulin syringe how many units would equal 300mcg or even 250mcg?

I am a pro at cc's lol but when it comes to MCG's and units on a insulin syringe I am lost..

Thanks in advanced guys..


----------



## Gawd (Feb 9, 2011)

Peptide Calculator

That should help you out bro.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 10, 2011)

floridaboy07 said:


> I cant seem to figure it out with all this math.. It may not be that hard.. I have searched around as well , as much as my patience has let me.. any info would be appreciated.
> 
> question:
> 
> ...


add 2ml. every 10 mark equals 250mcg.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 10, 2011)

You have to calculate the distance to Mars.  Multiply by your shoe size.  Then half that number.  Divide that number by Avagadro's number over a million. Take that number and buy that many cans of tomato soup.  After finishing all the cans of soup come back and I'll give you the answer.


----------



## floridaboy07 (Feb 10, 2011)

I am not as tired as I was yesterday.. I have found more info.. Thanks for the reply guys> as always , it is much appreciated


----------

